
The screen on looted iPhones: Please Return to Apple - tech-historian
https://twitter.com/onlyfanobtainer/status/1266933834064572416
======
multjoy
They call it a Chimera policy. Goes on all display phones, and the identifiers
are logged so they’ll never be able to authenticate an Apple ID.

When I was dealing with a spate of thefts from Apple stores, none of the
handsets were showing up again. They just vanished, presumably exported.

~~~
joecool1029
> They just vanished, presumably exported.

Gotta wonder if they end up becoming parts in the US. I buy working pulled
screens off ebay for doing repairs because the aftermarket ones suck. Often
wondered how many were off stolen devices, but no way to know.

~~~
nemosaltat
Aren’t some of the hardware signed. For example, I know the fingerprint on
older iPhones will only work with the phone it shipped with.

~~~
Nextgrid
Making _all_ the components tied together would be difficult. Some components
are too "dumb" to do so (case, power buttons, general-purpose ICs on the logic
board like charge controllers or voltage regulators) and the majority of the
efforts will be reverse-engineered and cracked anyway.

------
totalZero
Somehow I doubt the authorities will prioritize the recovery of looted
iPhones, considering the lawless context of their theft. But it's a cute
threat.

~~~
bredren
How about Mac Pro and XDR displays? Are these traceable and would efforts be
made to recover them?

------
bzb3
This reminds me why I don't go on Twitter anymore.

